# heater



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

arent most submersible heaters salt water compatible? i got one from petsmart a couple years ago, i cant find it on their web site now though, or i would ask by brand, it didnt say "salt water compatible" but it didnt say it wasnt. i need to get a brand name i guess.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> arent most submersible heaters salt water compatible? i got one from petsmart a couple years ago, i cant find it on their web site now though, or i would ask by brand, it didnt say "salt water compatible" but it didnt say it wasnt. i need to get a brand name i guess.


I would think it would be good for SW. Since the only place you might have problems is the knob area but I don't think that is made from special materials for heaters specifically for SW aquariums. But if you can buy another heater I would do so just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

All heaters, submersible or not are good for fresh or salt water. The real issue here is the quality of the unit. Since a salt water tank requires, in my humble opinion, premium top of the line equipment, I would not put anything else but Ebo Jäger in there. Maybe a Visi-Therm as a backup unit... but the main drive would be Jäger for sure. That's what I use in ALL my tanks, salty or not.

Oh... yes, heaters do need maintenance like anything else. A good cleaning never hurts.

Sponge
PS : Don't do like LFS... they have heaters so dirty and full of salt, you can't even read the setting they're on.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

actually heaters that can't be submersed are poor choices for marine tanks because of salt creep and several other problems that non submersibles have.


----------

